# I have some reloading questions



## gigmarlin007 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am new to this .....originaly from California...now in East TN. Love it here.....gun laws way better at least for now. 

I have a 9mm and .380....like the 380 for carry but ammo is expensive as compared to the 9mm. It appears the bullet diameter is the same on both with different casings! Does anybody know if you can reload .380 cases with 9mm bullets. 

I am thinking of buying reloaded equip but want to do my research first!

Thanks for the input!
:numbchuck:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The diameters are the same, but the weights are different - with a little bit of overlap. Usually 9mm bullets are too long for .380 cases and won't seat correctly. Always load ammo within the parameters of the manual you're using.

The ABC's of Reloading as well as a reloading manual or two will give you enough information to feel comfortable about getting started with reloading.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, the 9mm Luger has a tapered case, so the case diameter is different.

And, the .380 is pretty much limited to about a 100 grain bullet, else the bullet is too long, possibly causing the charge to be compacted (with the slower powders, at least)...not a good thing, unless you know how to factor that into your pressure limitations (I don't).

So, even though the .380 is considered a 9mm 'short,' there are significant differences.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

If you are thinking of getting into reloading to save money... start laughing at yourself now! :mrgreen:

I'm being funny but it's the truth. Reloading really only pays off if you reload an insane amount. Why? Because about the time you start getting into reloading, you'll buy all the components you need, you'll be set to go. Then, you'll realize it's quite a relaxing hobby, but it'd be more relaxing if you had a nicer reloading bench, oh, and a nicer barstool. Along with those, you'll want to upgrade the unfinished basement room that your wife banished you to. Pretty soon, your little money saving reloading project has resulted in a maxed out Home Depot card.

That is of course unless you can be strong, like me, and resist that for the most part and sit on a crummy old chair I bought at a yard sale, using a desk I bought from an old office building for $15 and don't mind getting some powder flakes and spent primers caught between your toes as you trudge across the bare concrete floor of the room under the stairs.

That leads to a totally different problem. See, I went the other way. I've got the top of the line reloading equipment, every conceivable tool/toy. Enough to cover 4 reloading benches. I've got enough shelves to store enough primers, powder and components to never have to buy another round for the rest of my life... yet, all the honey-do jobs prevent me from using it as often as I'd like. So, after spending all the money to get all those things, I usually end up ordering ammo in bulk off the interweb. Saves me a ton!


Good luck with your reloading project.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:anim_lol:Mr Z stop as you are killing us..:mrgreen:

When people ask about getting into reloading I tell them it will cost about as much as a good new pistol if you want a quality outfit. They will pay out in due time. Just depends on how much you reload and what you paid for your equipment. I was running about 2,000rds a month there for about 8mons for 5 shooters in the family and that was just in .45acp's. 

You can load for 1/3 cost of store bought ammo. Buy in bulk when you can is one thing that will lower the cost and save all your brass is another. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> If you are thinking of getting into reloading to save money... start laughing at yourself now! :mrgreen:


Well, SOME of us manage to do quite well with fairly basic equipment. 

For my 40S&W I bought a Lee Turret Press Kit and a Lee 3-die set with carbide sizer*. I soon tired of the clunky Lee powderscale and bought a Lyman electronic scale for c. $100, but the press and dies work VERY well and I have no plans to replace them. This being my initial foray into handgun reloading, I thought I needed a 4-die turret, but for semiautos one needs only the 3-die turret and die set.









Notice, 1st, the empty hole in the turret; 2nd, the maskingtape label over the powdermeasure; and 3rd, the notebook. The 2nd tells me what powder and charge weight is in the measure, and the NB contains data I'd otherwise forget.

Buy the Lee stuff and an electronic scale and save yourself maybe $5 per 50-box for target loads and $25 per 50-box for PD loads, the latter even when using new, primed cases and _*premium*_ bullets. Using fired cases to assemble practice-PD loads will save another $9 per 50-box.

* which does not require the case to be lubed before sizing, the messiest part of the entire process.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

I am thinking of buying reloaded equip but want to do my research first!

Thanks for the input!
:numbchuck:[/QUOTE]

Bonjour,
I bought all LEE kit and have been very happy with it. Its cheaper than the other brands and with a small ammount of care will last you forever.:smt023

As for saving!!! You bet. My wife and I shoot 500+ 38spls a month. I'll shoot 100 45acp and 100 9mm aswell.
I now cast my own bullets and make my own lube. It does helps I get my lead for free.:anim_lol:

Buy a few books. The first should be 'The ABC's of Reloading', this was my first and I still read it on a monthly basis.:smt023

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fusil said:


> ...I get my lead for free.:anim_lol:
> ...fusil


Hey, *Fusil*;
Free lead? Where? How?
Are you stripping the lead roof tiles off of your neighbors' houses?
Or maybe making frequent trips to Paris, to steal them from historic buildings?
Or have the _Communards_ been shooting at you, from behind their barricades?
:mrgreen:


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hey, *Fusil*;
> Free lead? Where? How?
> Are you stripping the lead roof tiles off of your neighbors' houses?
> Or maybe making frequent trips to Paris, to steal them from historic buildings?
> ...


Steve, you get no better!!!!:smt082

I have *made* friends with the fella's at the tyre places in Pontivy (my nearest town).
There's a guy in the village who repairs old church windows....removes the lead and replaces it with zinc and gives the lead to me (in exchange for a few bottles of English beer):drinkers:

fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Fusil*;
Make sure that those wheel weights are really a lead alloy. Modern, Politically Correct wheel weights no longer contain any lead. (A child might eat one, I guess.)
Stained-glass leading is dead-soft, pure lead. It has to be alloyed with tin and antimony, to make it hard enough to be fired using modern smokeless powder. Window leading makes perfect muzzleloading-rifle balls, though, which should be made of dead-soft, pure lead.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Fusil*;
> Make sure that those wheel weights are really a lead alloy. Modern, Politically Correct wheel weights no longer contain any lead. (A child might eat one, I guess.)
> Stained-glass leading is dead-soft, pure lead. It has to be alloyed with tin and antimony, to make it hard enough to be fired using modern smokeless powder. Window leading makes perfect muzzleloading-rifle balls, though, which should be made of dead-soft, pure lead.


:smt179

Salut Steve,
I make sure ALL the zinc weights are taken out. I've read 'The ABC's of Reloading' several times as it has some superb info on the subject.:smt168

I blend 50/50 with window lead, water quench, pan lube, size, load and shoot!:smt023

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

fusil said:


> :smt179
> 
> Salut Steve,
> I make sure ALL the zinc weights are taken out. I've read 'The ABC's of Reloading' several times as it has some superb info on the subject.:smt168
> ...


Fusil,

I took a look at Amazon for the book 'The ABC's of Reloading' and found several versions by several authors.

Will you please give us a bit more definition of the issue you refer to.

Thanks

TOF


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> Fusil,
> 
> I took a look at Amazon for the book 'The ABC's of Reloading' and found several versions by several authors.
> 
> TOF


Salut TOF,
I have 8th edition by Bill Chevalier.
Great book, very useful. Should be on everyones shelf.:smt023

fusil


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Salut Fusil,

Thanks

TOF

tumbleweed


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Check your local library TOF - I checked out the same book a month ago from my library. 

You have to use your tax dollars some how. 

And yes it is very informative.


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

> I'm being funny but it's the truth. Reloading really only pays off if you reload an insane amount.


I must be the exception. I don't load an insane amount and save a lot of money. My classic turret press and everything I need for four calibers was around $400 including tumbler, caliper and trimmer. I saved that much in the first three months. I buy enough at one time to max out a hazmat order. I am still loading with last years components. With factory bullets I am reloading 9mm for $70 per 1K, 38 spcl for $70 per 1K and 223 for $100 per 1K. I don't use factory bullets for 45 auto I cast my own. I can load for all of my pistols with my cast bullets for just the price of powder and primers, $25 per 1K.

Rusty


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Check your local library TOF - I checked out the same book a month ago from my library.
> 
> You have to use your tax dollars some how.
> 
> And yes it is very informative.


Thanks for the suggestion Salty. I would follow it except it is 120 miles roundtrip to the nearest public library. Gas cost exceeds price through Amazon.com.

I already have to much stuff in the garage and basement anyway. :mrgreen:

tumbleweed


----------



## dmcadams (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had my reloading equipment so long I can't remember what I paid for it. If you buy good stuff you will only purchase it once. I bought it to accurize loads for my guns and to save money. I have satisfactorily done both. If you are really into making a firearm shoot very tight groups and know where your guns shoot and different ranges, reloading will help you accomplish this. MHO.
Have fun.


----------

